# Stem plant id



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

I got this form cavan a while back, like over 7 months...forgot what it is but is doing nicely!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Limnophila Rugosa


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

THANKS DUDE, how confident are you on the id? i see a lot of pictures all online....i might need to let it surface and flower hopefully..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Limnophila rugosa_


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Limnophila rugosa_


lol that answers my question!!!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Apparently some folks manage it that the submersed Limnophila rugosa leaves are strikingly bullose:
http://blog.extraplant.com/limnophila-rugosa.html
In ddavila06's pic the leaves look rather as in the L. rugosa pics from Christel Kasselmann who collected it first as aquarium plant in Thailand.
Different variants of the species, or due to conditions...?
(I myself don't have aquarium experience with Limnophila rugosa)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That is the original source of the plants we are growing here.


----------

